# All Slavic languages: dialect comprehenision [audio/video]



## TriglavNationalPark

Two years ago, *Jana337* opened THIS thread, which allowed _foreros_ to post and comment on audio and video clips of various Slavic languages without preapproval from the moderators. At the time, Jana wrote: "Depending on the success of this thread, moderators may decide to open threads for dialects."

Following a request by one of our _foreros_, we have now decided to do just that -- open *a thread specifically for audio and video clips of dialects*.

The same general rules apply; here is a copy of Jana's original rules (slightly modified for this thread):



> In this thread, *audio/video links (including Youtube links) complying with our guidelines (see below) can be posted without being pre-approved by moderators.* However, moderators may remove links ex post anytime at their own discretion.
> 
> Guidelines:
> 1. The clips should be easily accesible to everyone. Try to choose topics that do not require deep knowledge of any country's or region's history, culture or of other very specialized issues etc.
> 2. Post Youtube links or links to broadcasters (radio, TV). Other decent Youtube-like servers are permissible, too, but moderators will remove links to servers with adult ads, annoying pop-up windows and suspicious websites of all kinds. If you have doubts, you can contact one of the moderators of the OSL forum privately.
> 3. Post clips of reasonable length - 2 or 3 minutes.
> 4. Since this is probably going to be a long thread, please make sure that you know how to use the multiquote feature.
> 5. This thread is meant for dialects of Slavic languages. For standard languages, please use the other thread.


 
Let's see how much of these dialects you can understand!

EDIT: I've decided to allow clearly understandable songs if no other clips of a certain dialect are available.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Žirovsko narečje / Žiri dialect of Slovenian:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sdNZN4Hic


----------



## DenisBiH

The western Bosnia vernacular/dialect (of Cazinska Krajina), in a comedy show made in Cazin. There's quite a lot of Ikavian in there, and some 'strange' sounding vowels (and consonants, for that matter). I'm not a native of that region, so if a native of that region or someone else knows of a better depiction of this dialect, feel free to correct me. This dialect, or at least the pure form of it, is classified as _bosansko-dalmatinski_ or _mlađi ikavski_.

Example 1

Example 2
The second example is longer than the recommended length of 2-3 minutes. Since the first one is only a minute, could we have this one stay to even it out? There are many other clips of this comedy show, but many are less appropriate in terms of both content and language.


----------



## DenisBiH

Kajkavian:
A comedy show featuring what I suppose is Kajkavian from Međimurje - here. Perhaps someone from that area can comment on it.


'Zagrebian':
A debate from the parliament of the city of Zagreb featuring the mayor Milan Bandić addressing the representatives. There's some Kajkavian mixed in there, but that is mostly Shtokavian. Perhaps Croatian speakers can comment on the language here as well, in light of the recent debate about the vernacular of Zagreb - here is the video. That is not standard Shtokavian accentuation from what I can hear, not all of it anyway.

If someone has better examples please do share, and I apologize is someone judges the content in the clips to be a bit too...humorous. I personally find it rather nice and relaxed.


----------



## vianie

quite successful presentation of the Pezinok dialect: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxFX-tNIMAo

MOD EDIT: Please don't post links to invented languages here, even if they are based on real dialects.

OK, I add another example of Western Slovak dialect - the dialect from Záhorie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYvjnhv8bXk


----------



## vianie

Language of the Slovak community in Vojvodina is the only official external Slovak dialect.

If I had to associate that somehow, I'd say that's an outlandish kind of Central Slovak.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5y6PNcY6NY&feature=channel_video_title

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8RWwM-J1Xk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v1N4q-O1mo


----------



## yael*

Torlakian vernacular of Serbian language

My favourite Bosnian vernacular - should be some Central Bosnian dialect (the titles are a bit long, if you want to skip them, go to 1:46)


----------



## DenisBiH

This documentary about the Bosniaks of Albania (originally from late 19th century settlers with some later arrivals) features several people speaking their Bosnian dialect(s) preserved until today. Not too different from the modern standard, but some dialectalisms and archaisms are present, as well as some influence of Albanian that I hear in the intonation. The marks are, roughly, 1:30, 3:30, 6:35 and 8:40 but there are five more parts.

Some features I find interesting - the use of _ali _for _ili _and _su _for _sa_.


----------



## itreius

Here's a video clip featuring some Bednja Kajkavian (_bednjanski_) along with subtitles in standard Croatian.


----------



## yael*

itreius said:


> Here's a video clip featuring some Bednja Kajkavian (_bednjanski_) along with subtitles in standard Croatian.



Amazing! I really needed subtitles here.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Some features I find interesting - the use of _ali _for _ili _and _su _for _sa_.


Now that you say that, su in lieu of sa is used in some Serbian dialects too.


----------



## DenisBiH

An interview with Bosniaks of Turkey (environs of Istanbul and Izmir), settlers from 1878 and 1913. Some archaisms and dialectalisms, as in the case of Albania above, but remarkably similar to the modern language. Izmir is a traditional place where many Bosniaks settled, actually two of my great-grandfathers, one on my mother's side and one on my father's side are buried there, and I still have distant relatives there (but we don't have any contact with them for several decades now). On one occasion I was flying Turkish Airlines when a stewardess overheard us talking, approached us and started "Ja sam iz Bosne. A oklen ste vi?"


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Now that you say that, su in lieu of sa is used in some Serbian dialects too.




I can imagine it in _su čim_ and possibly _su kim_, but it sounds quite rural, or at least very colloquial.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> I can imagine it in _su čim_ and possibly _su kim_, but it sounds quite rural, or at least very colloquial.


But dialects are colloquial, aren't they? And Serbia is a rural society... 
_Oklen_ is also very common in northern (and rural) Serbian dialects.


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> But dialects are colloquial, aren't they? And Serbia is a rural society...
> _Oklen_ is also very common in northern (and rural) Serbian dialects.




Well yes, the language of immigrants would carry those now non-standard forms from the time when there was no stigma attached to them. For some of those people those may be the only forms they know. It's sweet. 

For us here some of those may survive as dialectal in some places, and some people may be proud of them as their local speech, but for the majority they would have the label of rural speech.

Another example from the Turkey video: _oto _for _to_. It still survives in some vernaculars but is also sometimes mocked. Then there is _oni _for _onaj _in the Albanian video - that one I like to use as well when trying to sound "provincial" and/or archaic.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> For us here some of those may survive as dialectal in some places, and some people may be proud of them as their local speech, but for the majority they would have the label of rural speech.



But isn't that sad? What's so bad in being rural? Should we really use seljak or ljakse to insult people? Farmer is a noble profession... Urban speech vs. rural speech - those labels should be equally respected.
Sorry for the OT - just defending my rural background.


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> But isn't that sad? What's so bad in being rural? Should we really use seljak or ljakse to insult people? Farmer is a noble profession... Urban speech vs. rural speech - those labels should be equally respected.
> Sorry for the OT - just defending my rural background.




But we try to differentiate: seljak for farmers and seljačina for, well, you know.  Joking aside, I personally have many friends from rural areas of Central Bosnia, so I don't harbor some negative sentiment.

Yes it is sad. But the elimination of dialects in general is even sadder. Most people would for example associate Ikavian with Dalmatia. Some who are more "in the know" might add Bosanska Krajina and western Herzegovina. But few people would associate it with Central Bosnia, even though it is still present there, although repressed. A good friend of mine from a village near Gornji Vakuf is a native Ikavian speaker. He still has much pride in his dialect. And they use it among themselves in the village. But to people outside the village they speak the standard language, even if those outsiders are visiting the village. It's not like we would be unable to understand each other if they did speak in their dialect; at least we in B-H are homogenous enough language-wise no matter which dialect we have as native. Or take the example of my mother and her family, from Bosanska Krajina. I could only hear the vestiges of Ikavian in my late grandmother's speech, and even she was not fully Ikavian from what I can remember (perhaps in her youth she was). My mother is fully Ijekavian. 

So yes, the fact that we still look down on rural vernaculars with what remains in them of old dialectal features (sometimes only a little) is sad, but the fact that we "killed" or are in the process of finishing the "killing" of old dialects in general is sadder. Some may say, sadder still given the fact that they were once literary too.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> But we try to differentiate: seljak for farmers and seljačina for, well, you know.  Joking aside, I personally have many friends from rural areas of Central Bosnia, so I don't harbor some negative sentiment.


Yes, of course, a typical a typical ljakse is rarely a farmer. Australians call them bogans, italians call them coatti or tamarri. But, we somehow decided to relate a certain culture and lifestyle to the rural environment. Maybe it's actually because we are such a rural country.



> Yes it is sad. But the elimination of dialects in general is even sadder. Most people would for example associate Ikavian with Dalmatia. Some who are more "in the know" might add Bosanska Krajina and western Herzegovina. But few people would associate it with Central Bosnia, even though it is still very present there, although repressed. A good friend of mine from a village near Gornji Vakuf is a native Ikavian speaker. He still has much pride in his dialect. And they use it among themselves in the village. But to people outside the village they speak the standard language, even if those outsiders are visiting the village. It's not like we would be unable to understand each other if they did speak in their dialect; at least we in B-H are homogenous enough language-wise no matter which dialect we have as native. Or take the example of my mother and her family, from Bosanska Krajina. I could only hear the vestiges of Ikavian in my late grandmother's speech, and even she was not fully Ikavian from what I can remember (perhaps in her youth she was). My mother is fully Ijekavian.



I didn't know that ikavian was spoken out of Dalmatia. 
Elimination is sad. I love them, I have lived in many different places and had a possibility to learn well many dialects (mostly Italian). And I have learnt my dialect from my grandmother and my father. Anyhow, I think that the elimination of dialects in BCMS occurred almost naturally, it wasn't forced. But we didn't do much to preserve them.


----------



## !netko!

I heard this song again today, after several years, and thought it'd be good for this thread. It's a duet with one singer singing in Slovenian (the bald one) and one in the Chakavian dialect of Croatian (the long-haired one). I hope posting a song is okay - there _are_ quite a few clips of Chakavian around, but the singing here is very clear and easier to follow than most of these clips, and I think the juxtaposition with Slovenian is interesting). 


Vlado Kreslin and Šajeta - Rulet 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMWIAfX7EpY


----------



## Vulcho

Here is a movie about a dialect spoken in Serbia - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtauiNM_sSQ. It is from central Bulgaria and not very different from the standard, but it lacks all the russisms and archaisms that entered the language after the migration to Serbia.

It is very difficult to find well-preserved dialects in Bulgaria itself, but I found this woman speaking very good Torlak - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X42ERZfB7g.


----------



## ilocas2

Dialect from Ostrava region:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IoOqSaZV9o


----------



## Arath

Vulcho said:


> Here is a movie about a dialect spoken in Serbia - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtauiNM_sSQ. It is from central Bulgaria and not very different from the standard, but it lacks all the russisms and archaisms that entered the language after the migration to Serbia.
> 
> It is very difficult to find well-preserved dialects in Bulgaria itself, but I found this woman speaking very good Torlak - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X42ERZfB7g.



The second video is a great example of the transitional dialects. Here some features different from standard Bulgarian:



plural feminine adjectives and nouns end in -*е*: *чушке, седенкете, различне песне*; 
the reflex of big yus is */u/* not */ɤ/* - *почну да се прай* (*почна да се прави*), *вечерту (вечертъ), стануло (станало), общинуту (общинътъ), осудиш (осъдиш), трепу (трепят), порасту му крила (порастат му крила)*; 
first person, plural verbs end in -*мо* - *отидемо, свиемо, смо йели*; 
personal pronouns *он, она, га, гю* instead of *той, тя, го, я*; 
first person singular verbs end in -*м* - *оженим (оженя), заведем (заведа)*; 
accusative forms of feminine nouns - *седенкюту, у общинуту*; 
lack of final *-т* in third person plural verbs - *се месе, пуне се чушке (се месят, пълнят се чушки), трепу (трепят), порасту му крила (порастат му крила)*; 
the consonant cluster -*шт*- is pronounced -*ч* - *прачал (пращал), ночно време* 
third person plural aorist verbs end in -*ше* - *свите се бише пребише (всичките се биха, пребиха), строшише (строшиха), отидоше у общинуту (отидоха в общината)* 
The dialect from the first video has been heavily influenced by the Serbian language. If I didn't know I would never have guessed that that's the speech of people from Central Bulgaria, they have strong Serbian accent - no vowel reduction, the way they pronounce "l", words like *мъртъв* sound like *мртъв*.

Both videos are perfectly intelligible to me.


----------



## yael*

Arath said:


> Both videos are perfectly intelligible to me.


The first one quite intelligible to me too, but Torlak is pretty hard (and too fast)... I am from North-west Serbia, I guess it should be much more familiar to people from South-east.


----------



## Arath

Rupski dialect from the Rhodope Mountains, quite different from standard Bulgarian. Even native speakers need subtitles to understand it:

http://youtu.be/_HmCanugtt0


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Here is a movie clip featuring the *Prekmurje* *dialect* of Slovenian -- a separate standard language until 1918, when the former Hungarian province of Vendvidék was united with other Slovenian-speaking areas, which had been a part of Austria:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4zV_tUE9hI

The clip has English subtitles.


----------



## vianie

General Western Slovak http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgP78jpRjI


----------



## pawel_zet

You will find many examples of Polish dialects on this page: http://www.gwarypolskie.uw.edu.pl
For example, here is a dialect from Polish Podhale (near the border of Slovakia): http://www.gwarypolskie.uw.edu.pl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=469&Itemid=43
And - from the opposite corner of Poland - the dialect from northern Mazovia (Ostróda): http://www.gwarypolskie.uw.edu.pl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=380&Itemid=29
I must admit that these dialects even for me are not 100% intelligible.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> General Western Slovak http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgP78jpRjI


Just a note: there's Czech in this video at (roughly) 2:01 (that blonde girl), 2:03 (a woman from the jury), 3:28 (a quite successful attempt to speak Czech).


----------



## trance0

DenisBiH said:


> Kajkavian:
> A comedy show featuring what I suppose is Kajkavian from Međimurje - here. Perhaps someone from that area can comment on it.



I must say, surprisingly easy to understand. I could understand almost 100% of it.


----------



## marco_2

Another Ruthenian dialect - this time from Eastern Slovakia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URcUK0kQwWM&feature=related


----------



## Azori

Rusyn from Slovakia (with Slovak subtitles):

http://www.stv.sk/online/archiv/narodnostny-magazin?date=2012-01-10&id=47504


----------



## el_tigre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNatY74GidI

Song written in insular Croatian Chakavian by Ljubo Stipišić (father of Gibonni)


----------



## Azori

marco_2 said:


> Another Ruthenian dialect - this time from Eastern Slovakia:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URcUK0kQwWM&feature=related


Ruthenian (or Rusyn) was codified in Slovakia in 1995 and has its own literary standard, so perhaps this isn't a dialect??!


----------



## vianie

*Obecná čeština *(Common Czech) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W9LeXr_j-w&feature=relmfu


----------



## vianie

Hlucké nářečí from so called Moravian Slovakia :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ym2jtR812E


----------



## Kartof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbiDMGG9aTs - А Bulgarian dialect from Boboshtitsa in Albania


----------



## vianie

Local speech of Rejdová :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8HCFIuYp9o


----------



## iobyo

If anyone's interested, this is a stand-up comedian who uses the urban dialect of Bitola: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVLNK3QpacQ

Not especially different, but this is of the urban dialect of Ohrid for comparison: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lniq8qWF19s


----------



## vianie

I'm adding a hint of folk tunes - Moravian folkie sings the songs from Czech-Slovak frontier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRSdvVsq-iY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7H0P5h47Bo


----------



## ilocas2

Colloquial Czech spoken by football player Tomáš Hübschman:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JVG5LMwBXk


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Here's a clip of a play performed in the *Štajersko* dialect of Slovenian, as spoken near the historic town of Ptuj (in Štajerska, a.k.a. Slovenian Styria):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wgaiQnGk2w


----------



## itreius

Here's an episode of _Manjinski mozaik_, a public television show about ethnic minorities. This particular episode is about the Ukrainian minority in Lipovljani, in Central Croatia. The area in which they live also has a substantial number of Czechs and Slovaks and is right on the border between Kajkavian and Štokavian. I'd be interested in hearing comments from Ukrainians about whether this is comprehensible to them and if so, whether it deviates a lot from standard Ukrainian (of which I have no knowledge).

http://www.hrt.hr/enz/manjinski-mozaik/230024/


----------



## marco_2

For me it's a typical West Ukrainian dialect and though I'm not Ukrainian I understood everything and I guess the Ukrainians will also have no problem with understanding it. The characteristic phonetic feature of this particular dialect is the pronunciation of "l" like in Slovak or Croatian - it's also typical for the Ukrainian dialects of Carpathian Ruthenia, probably the impact of the neighbouring languages.


----------



## ilocas2

I'm adding another video with colloquial Czech, because I think this guy has beautiful voice and that is the reason why I'm adding it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR86CZRmCMI


----------



## DarkChild

^^

I wanted to see if I would understand something. I didn't catch anything except for pod kontrolu. The rest is absolutely unintelligible to me


----------



## 0ld

itreius said:


> Here's an episode of _Manjinski mozaik_, a public television show about ethnic minorities. This particular episode is about the Ukrainian minority in Lipovljani, in Central Croatia. The area in which they live also has a substantial number of Czechs and Slovaks and is right on the border between Kajkavian and Štokavian. I'd be interested in hearing comments from Ukrainians about whether this is comprehensible to them and if so, whether it deviates a lot from standard Ukrainian (of which I have no knowledge).


It's very close to the western Ukrainian dialects. Maybe a bit strange accent, but no problem to understand.


----------



## 0ld

Transcarpathian dialect of Ukrainian

youtube.com/watch?v=CXrD4aQq5wg

Sometimes very hard to comprehend when she speaks too fast


----------



## itreius

A request similar to the one I had before, this time for Czech speakers.

http://www.hrt.hr/enz/manjinski-mozaik/235534/

It's a group of Czech speakers around the city of Daruvar in Central Croatia.

How does the accentuation sound to Czech speakers from Czech Republic? Could you pinpoint it to some particular region _within_ Czech Republic? Or is it very different from "normal" Czech? Any specific features you notice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilocas2

It's quite strongly influenced by Croatian. They have rather strong  accent. They are mixing Croatian words into Czech, so  sometimes it's not understandable in Czech. Also grammar is often wrong.  I watched some videos on Youtube from that area some time ago. The most  distinctive feature which I noticed immediately is for me the  pronunciation of č, š and ž which is different in Czech and in Croatian.



> pod kontrolu



Actually it was "pod kontrolou" but it doesn't matter. : )


----------



## itreius

ilocas2 said:


> They have rather strong  accent.



I figured as much. At times it seemed like they were pronouncing things the same way I would pronounce them (and I have minute knowledge of Czech). It also seemed to me like their specific _Croatian dialectal background_ was recognizable (that is, which _Croatian_ dialect they speak as native, apart from Czech language).


----------



## vianie

Talking of Eastern Slovakia citizen after a car accident http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOelmiCl1j8


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Talking of Eastern Slovakia citizen after a car accident http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOelmiCl1j8


That's standard Slovak, isn't it...


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> That's standard Slovak, isn't it...



Perhaps it's time to "pour the pure wine" to ourselves.

I found a video with real dialect background more practical for foreigners than a video of almost non-used proper dialect.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> I found a video with real dialect background more practical for foreigners than a video of almost non-used proper dialect.


What that (drunk) guy speaks in the video is not what I'd necessarily call a "dialect" as his vocabulary and grammar are very much like anywhere in Slovakia. His intonation is somewhat "eastern Slovak", but that's about it.


----------



## vianie

I disagree with some points of your view, Azori, but let's leave it for consideration to other users of this forum.


----------



## francisgranada

I agree with Azori. The "eastern accent" can be clearly recognized, but it's definitely not a dialect.  The guy says, for example: "sedeli sme v aute ... šofér išiel do nemocnice ... vodič bol za volantom ... vyletel ... všetky okná ...". In an Eastern Slovakian dialect this should be something like this (phonetically): "śedzeľi me v afce ... šofer išol do špitalu ... šofer bul za kormaňom ... viľecel ... šicke oblaki ...".

P.S. In the Eastern Sl. dialects the stress is always on the penultimate syllable; the stressed vowels are pronounced a bit longer; the unstressed vowels are always short; sounds like _ď, ť_ do not exist, but there are sounds like _ć, ś, ź_. And of course, there are differences in grammar and vocabulary as well.


----------



## vianie

francisgranada said:


> it's definitely not a dialect.



In post nr. 53 I say the same. The moderator is entitled to delete that video if he find my point inefficient.


----------



## francisgranada

No problem, I have only tried to show a bit the difference for those wo are interested in.


----------



## vianie

The best solution of it would be a brand new thread about the accents (whose possibilities might be much wider). I am also curious how I would be able to recognize the foreign Slavic accents.


----------



## vianie

May I question Slovak speakers (for a change) what exactly does mean _narafať_ and _šib(a)_. I've got several guesses but I'm not sure about any of them.

-------

Here is the first video of Kashubian in this forum (if we consider it a dialect of Polish)


----------



## francisgranada

I don't know the meaning of the verb _narafať_ from "praxis", but I've found this.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> May I question Slovak speakers (for a change) what exactly does mean _narafať_ and _šib(a)_. I've got several guesses but I'm not sure about any of them.


I thought _narafať_ is probably some kind of a made-up non-existing verb which was incorrectly used by that drunk guy instead of the verb _naraziť_ (_narafali sme_ instead of _narazili sme_ ) but according to the dictionaries, there are verbs like _rafať_ and _rafnúť_ which have / had the same meaning as the verb _naraziť_ (= to hit, to strike, to crash) 

As for _šib(a)_ - no idea. Is it mentioned in that video?


----------



## vianie

Thank you for the answers. At 1:45 the guy says "pozrite na to auto - má vybité všetky šiby, všetky okná má vy..bané".


----------



## marco_2

BTW, _szyba _is a regular Polish word for a windowpane, a pane of glass in the window (and in the car as well ).


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> At 1:45 the guy says "pozrite na to auto - má vybité všetky šiby, všetky okná má vy..bané".


You've heard "vy..bané"?  I think he says "vylámané".


----------



## francisgranada

_Rafať_, _rafnúť _je zrejme z nemeckého raffen.


----------



## itreius

marco_2 said:


> BTW, _szyba _is a regular Polish word for a windowpane, a pane of glass in the window (and in the car as well ).



We have the word *šiber* here in ex-Yugoslavia. As far as I can tell it refers to _sunroof_ on a car (_Schiebedach_), but it might also refer to more than just the sunroof depending on region (and there are other non-car related meanings to it, such as _slide rule_ and _con-man_)


----------



## marco_2

itreius said:


> We have the word *šiber* here in ex-Yugoslavia. As far as I can tell it refers to _sunroof_ on a car (_Schiebedach_), but it might also refer to more than just the sunroof depending on region (and there are other non-car related meanings to it, such as _slide rule_ and _con-man_)



In Polish you can also say _szyberdach _for a sunroof.


----------



## Encolpius

This is my favourite Czech dialect spoken in South Bohemia. If you listen carefully you can recognize the typical and unique [a] used mainly in Austrian, Bavarian and Hungarian dialects. I'd expect some Slovenian dialects use that sound, but not other Slavic dialects. The origin of the sound remains a myth for me. 
Since this thread is about *understanding *concrete dialects foreros can participate in a game/test: 
If you can answer 3 of my questions you did understand the dialect. Q#1: What's the name of the man? Q#2: What does he do for living? Q#3: What year did he visit Canada?  Answering the questions will enter you into a free draw prize to win a 3-day trip to Prague. (Czech, Slovak members and francisgranada  excluding)

Good luck and here is the video: Konečně se představím.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... and francisgranada  excluding ...


This violates all the international agreements regarding discrimination and the human rights .


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> This is my favourite Czech dialect spoken in South Bohemia.


According the map provided in this post, this man's speech should fall within the West section (1.3a) of South-West Czech dialect subgroup. 



> If you listen carefully you can recognize the typical and unique [a] used mainly in Austrian, Bavarian and Hungarian dialects. I'd expect some Slovenian dialects use that sound, but not other Slavic dialects. The origin of the sound remains a myth for me.


D'you mean that "Chodenland *a*" mockered-up in this video?


----------



## Encolpius

I am not a professional but that fantastic dialect is used in Klatovy and Domažlice regions, I wonder if people from Plzeň use the same dialect, too. In the video you mentioned I cannot hear any "open and rounded a" at all. His a reminds me more of the a used by Romas.


----------



## Encolpius

And yes, that dialect is spoken in Plzen as well. So that mockered-up video is completely is failed. 
If anybody is interested here you can watch regional TV channels and many people use their own dialect.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> *If you can answer 3 of my questions you did understand the dialect.* Q#1: What's the name of the man? Q#2: What does he do for living? Q#3: What year did he visit Canada?  Answering the questions will enter you into a free draw prize to win a 3-day trip to Prague. (Czech, Slovak members and francisgranada  excluding)


I did not understand the dialect then...


----------



## Encolpius

Are you kidding?


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Are you kidding?




No, I'm not.


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> If anybody is interested here you can watch regional TV channels and many people use their own dialect.



I've been travelling through that area few times and from that little I was exposed to the local's speech I've got the impression that the sound of E in the Southwestern Bohemia is somewhat wider compared to the Standard Czech as well. 

But I am just a "passive native Czech speaker" or better said "native Czech listener" and I don' know sufficiently the Czech language from inside.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> If you can answer 3 of my questions you did understand the dialect.


The third question is a deceit.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yep, your no. 3 is a trick question. At 1'26": _.. procestoval jsem pouze evropské části pohoří .._ and at 1'34": _... za moře jsem se nedostal... _Otherwise I wouldn't really call this a dialect, more of an accent. The grammar is pretty much standard spoken colloquial Czech, some of the vowels are a bit Germanic sounding, which isn't surprising since he's from Klatovy. 
(Now if you want to hear a true 'dialect', come down here to Moravské Slovácko/Valašsko ...)


----------



## Encolpius

vianie said:


> I've got the impression that the sound of E in the Southwestern Bohemia is somewhat wider compared to the Standard Czech as well...



The same observation here.


----------



## Azori

Enquiring Mind said:


> Otherwise I wouldn't really call this a dialect, more of an accent. The grammar is pretty much standard spoken colloquial Czech...


I thought so too. Actually I was a bit surprised that Encolpius called it a "dialect".


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Q#1: What's the name of the man? Q#2: What does he do for living? Q#3: What year did he visit Canada?


It seems like nobody will answer anyway so here are the (I suspect correct) answers:
1. Milan Matějka (not sure about the spelling)
2. teacher/educator/pedagogue ("pedagog" and "vychovatel" were the words used in the video)
3. no such information (but according to the video he travelled only in Europe and was never overseas)


----------



## vianie

Eastern Slovakia folk storyteller speaking his own dialect made up with dialectal features taken from Zemplín and Abov Slovak-side regions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2CBylkNxO8


----------



## vianie

Enquiring Mind said:


> Now if you want to hear a true 'dialect', come down here to Moravské Slovácko/Valašsko



My Slovak home is near the borderline of those regions, but tell me EM, how may I understand the graph true 'dialect'?


----------



## ilocas2

Street poll in Croatian town Osijek:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6oRdekXdlo


----------



## marco_2

A Slovak song from Aradač in Vojvodina (Northern Serbia):

www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9G7fxEd9PY


----------



## ilocas2

Street poll in Czech town Rychnov nad Kněžnou:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFVa9fmqE8U

Street poll in Serbian town Vranje:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXmfjxCWszM


----------



## DarkChild

Street poll in Ruse, Bulgaria. Some people have a very strong accent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4222Kk1Z-c&list=UU6flCTuwx04jP8bmvMEtZLg


----------



## M_L_P

This is a link to a song sung in a Slovene dialect, from the region of Primorska (to be more precise, Goriška). This area was part of Italy between world wars, so there is a strong romanic influence. It is difficult to understand by most Slovene speakers from outside this region.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWTl7x0xVDg

You can find a (approximate) transcript of the lyrics here:

http://www.akordi.eu/475/Iztok-Mlakar/Republika-Palma-de-coco/


----------



## vianie

Czech and Russian http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQnfb_nuf_Y&list=UUJ5UxPfl5pj5OrJRsjzKKig&index=9

And to stay on-topic: Moravian host talking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNBA31OuGNY


----------



## jadeite_85

I find amazing that I can almost perfectly understand everything from the interviews in Osijek, but I have big issues understanding what people are saying in the polls in Vranje.


----------



## prst

Do Serbian films such as Zona Zamfirova have subtitles when aired on Serbian TV?


----------



## Spikaly

Czech pronounced with non-standard pronounciation of R

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEIG_T9Y2Xk


----------



## DarkChild

^^

Is that a non-standard pronunciation or a speech defect?


----------



## Spikaly

Probably it's a speech defect, but it's hard to post something new, I thought it could offer an interesting comparision with the normal pronounciation of R. Another interesting thing is pronounciation of *té* (pronoun) - in colloquial Czech which is spoken in the area where I live and also in Prague it's pronounced as* tý*, but he pronounces it sometimes as *tej* - it is pronounced like this in some parts of Czech Republic. Therefore it's not off-topic.


----------



## Encolpius

Polish comprehension for *beginners*... you can test it here....


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> Polish comprehension for *beginners*... you can test it here....


I listened to the beggining part of it and I got really annoyed because it was ultra-slow and even kindergardeners would think of it as obvious.
So yes, for begginers.


----------



## Karton Realista

Silesian soup recipe, that is also a song:




Silesian parody of "Eye of the Tiger" :




(Open it in a browser and read the comments, a lot of them are in Silesian. )
Even I, as a Polish speaker, have some troubles understanding the latter.


----------



## Panceltic

Here is an interview with a rather lovely old dear who is talking about her favourite football club! 

The dialect is from Prekmurje, Slovenia.


----------



## Encolpius

Karton Realista said:


> I listened to the beggining part of it and I got really annoyed because it was ultra-slow and even kindergardeners would think of it as obvious. So yes, for begginers.



The video is of course not for natives...


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> The video is of course not for natives...


I understand that, I just compared the level of Polish kindergardeners to the level of begginer foreigners.


----------



## Encolpius

Excellent comparison.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian spoken with a speech deffect, there are also some Dalmatian features:


----------



## Barubek

Wow, what an amazing thread!!! I didn't notice it last time when I was active on this forum.

I see that people post interviews with sportsmen here. This sportsman has a very obvious Moravian accent:


----------

